# Cocobolo vase



## MPeach (Oct 14, 2012)

Cocobolo vase 15" x 4 1/2". Turned 1/4". Great wood, not the greatest to turn.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2012)

Mike- I love it - nice job


----------



## JimH (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful Work!!! I love cocobolo LOL


----------



## phinds (Oct 15, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## bench1holio (Oct 15, 2012)

really nice stuff!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice job Mike !
Scott


----------



## BarbS (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 15, 2012)

Very Nice


----------

